# What could the potential offspring be..?



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

I have one male leopard gecko that is a sunglow, and have three females, one high yellow normal, one hypo and one sunglow. can you tell me what potential offspring i would get if crossed them with my male sunglow?

Sunglow x High Yellow Normal
Sunglow x Hypo
Sunglow x Sunglow - seems straight forward but have been told I shouldn't cross two sunglows.. because offspring could be different..?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino super hypo X Normal = 

Normal HET Albino.
Hypo HET Albino.

Hypo offspring may mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Albino super hypo X Hypo =

Normal HET Albino.
Hypo HET Albino.

Hypo offspring may mature into Super hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

If your sunglows are the same strain of Albino.

Albino super hypo X Albino super hypo =

Albino normal. 
Albino hypo.

Hypo offspring are very likely to mature into Super hypo. 

If your sunglows are different strain of Albino for example.

Talbino super hypo X Balbino super hypo =

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino. 
Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino.

Hypo offspring are very likely to mature into Super hypo.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the help, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

Also, any idea on what I would get if a crossed

Sunglow x Tangerine Jungle Talbino 

Thanks


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jakenicholls said:


> Also, any idea on what I would get if a crossed
> 
> Sunglow x Tangerine Jungle Talbino
> 
> Thanks


If the Albinos are the same strain of Albino.

Albino super hypo X Albino hyper aberrant tangerine =

Albino normal.
Albino hypo.

Hypo offspring may mature into Super hypo. 
Offspring may express Aberrant or Hyper aberrant patterning.
Offspring maybe influenced by tangerine.

If the Albinos are different strain of Albino for example.

Balbino super hypo X Talbino hyper aberrant tangerine =

Normal HET Talbino,Balbino. 
Hypo HET Talbino,Balbino.

Hypo offspring are very likely to mature into Super hypo. 
Offspring may express Aberrant or Hyper aberrant patterning.
Offspring maybe influenced by tangerine.


----------

